# Stolen!!



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

FragElectric said:


> Well the bastards got me. Worked until 6 p.m. on Friday and was looking at a 2-3 hour drive through traffic to get back to the shop so I decided to stop and treat my helper to a steak dinner to wait out rush hour. My helper wanted a steak from Outback so off we went. While we were enjoying our dinner some bastard/bastards broke into my truck (they ripped the outside locks and doors clean off) and stole every single hand tool of both me and my helper. They got away with close to $6000 worth of stuff. They did this in broad daylight in a crowded Outback Steakhouse parking lot. Luckily the power tools were in two locked gang boxes inside the truck.
> 
> Called the police who were not helpful and followed that up with a call to the insurance company. The insurance company was helpful and will have a check to me by Monday. I do have a spare set of old beat up tools to get me by until I pick up new ones.
> 
> Anyway, I got to thinking and was wondering where to start. Most of the hand tools were a mix of Klien, Ideal, and Greenlee, with several Fluke multi-meters. So if you were in my position would you go back to the same tools you had before or would you decide to try something new and go with different brands?


That really sucks!!

Anytime I park my truck in a store or shopping center, I park away from the main lot so my truck is most visible.

At night, I park under a light pole away from other cars.

Dirtbags are always looking for construction trucks, so you have to be smarter than them.. not a problem if you think about it FIRST :thumbsup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> That really sucks!!
> 
> Anytime I park my truck in a store or shopping center, I park away from the main lot so my truck is most visible.
> 
> ...


 

And I park with my side doors facing the store.:thumbsup: I had a friend who had all his tools in a 16ft enclosed trailer backed up against a wall. They cut the side out with a small torch and stole everything. They got pulled over for a traffic violation and my friend got it all back. He had his license # on the tools.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I hope those steaks were good because they sounded very expensive.

I love Outback's bread.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

FragElectric said:


> Called the police who were not helpful


There's a shocker.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> There's a shocker.


Yea, If you get broken into, a lot of times they don't even come out anymore.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

That sucks man......people are ****........sorry to hear that.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Yea, If you get broken into, a lot of times they don't even come out anymore.


 

And our new police chief will combine all the break ins/crimes in that area on the same report to make our crime rate appear to be dropping..

Its just as well our da will offer them a plea anyway........


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Stealing what you use to make your money.Now _that's_ dirty.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone who steals tools like that should be shot on sight, and his family billed for the bullets. Thats my worst nightmare.


----------



## FragElectric (Mar 2, 2010)

I guess its good the I have decent insurance but I am sure it will end up making my rates go up for the claim. Bastards get you coming and going.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> Anyone who steals tools like that should be shot on sight, and his family billed for the bullets. Thats my worst nightmare.


 Amen!!!! Hollow points are not cheap.:no:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You asked about trying out different brands... well, now's an opportune chance. On the other hand, if what you've been using satisfies you, there's really no reason to change. For instance, I'd have a hard time advising a guy to switch from Fluke meters. The hand tools are probably where I'd put some thought into it, though. If your line pliers or screwdrivers dissatisfy you, this seems like a good time to test drive some Knipex and Wiha.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> You asked about trying out different brands... well, now's an opportune chance. On the other hand, if what you've been using satisfies you, there's really no reason to change. For instance, I'd have a hard time advising a guy to switch from Fluke meters. The hand tools are probably where I'd put some thought into it, though. If your line pliers or screwdrivers dissatisfy you, this seems like a good time to test drive some Knipex and Wiha.


 

Yea I had to replace all my hand tools last year and my everyday meter. I won't say why.......they were not stolen....at least not until they fell off my truck.......Now I have a little bit of everyones stuff. Most is Klein because I just perfer them. I would buy the tools you liked again and experiment on the ones you don't.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> Yea I had to replace all my hand tools last year and my everyday meter. I won't say why.......they were not stolen....at least not until they fell off my truck.......Now I have a little bit of everyones stuff. Most is Klein because I just perfer them. I would buy the tools you liked again and experiment on the ones you don't.


 Thanks for all the tools....:whistling2::jester:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Thanks for all the tools....:whistling2::jester:


 
Actually it was in Joe W's area! Leaving the coffee shop I wired off Sardis Rd. I set them on top of my service body near the driver side door and forgot I did till I got to brookshire blvd!. I'm sure they fell off when I turned onto independence blvd.
What an idiot!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## FragElectric (Mar 2, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> You asked about trying out different brands... well, now's an opportune chance. On the other hand, if what you've been using satisfies you, there's really no reason to change. For instance, I'd have a hard time advising a guy to switch from Fluke meters. The hand tools are probably where I'd put some thought into it, though. If your line pliers or screwdrivers dissatisfy you, this seems like a good time to test drive some Knipex and Wiha.


Yea, the Flukes will be replaced ASAP. I don't think I could live with out my 337. I did recently purchase a Wera Kraftform Kompact model 26. Its pretty nice. They didn't get that one as it was in the pouch on my belt. I was thinking about trying some other Wera drivers. I may just grab a bit of everything. I am not sure if I would like the Wiha handles though. They don't look very comfortable. I do however like the look of the Knipex slip joint pliers. They look like they may last forever.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

FragElectric said:


> Yea, the Flukes will be replaced ASAP. I don't think I could live with out my 337. I did recently purchase a Wera Kraftform Kompact model 26. Its pretty nice. They didn't get that one as it was in the pouch on my belt. I was thinking about trying some other Wera drivers. I may just grab a bit of everything. I am not sure if I would like the Wiha handles though. They don't look very comfortable. I do however like the look of the Knipex slip joint pliers. They look like they may last forever.


 

Knipex channellock style pliers are the best no doubt in my mind. I bought the linesmen's a few months ago. I didn't like them at first as they were so sharp....but I like them now. As much as the journeyman 2000's I had before.


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

That's one of the worse feelings ever. To come out to your truck to find you been cleaned out. This happen to me twice within a 6 month period. Both times 10 feet from my front door. And I live in a good part of town! I didn't have insurance for stolen items. Just for the whole truck being stolen was insured. I had a hard time replaceing everything the first time. I had so many tools that I have accumulated over the years, I couldn't remember every tool I needed to replace. Until it came time to use a speacilty tool, and then remember "Oh yea that was stolen too". 
They took everything except my ladders and my Milwaukee Hole Hawg for some reason. I replace with exact duplicates of what I had grown used to using. Some things I never replaced like my Burndy MD8.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

When things are slow, take a written inventory of the tools on & in your van, plus take pictures. Store them at home, bank box, etc. Record manufacturer, model, serial no., price paid, etc. That'll help when anger overwhelms the memory.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I hate getting ripped off. Back in the 80's I used to have a van alarm that had a pager, I think I might get something like that again. 

Not all cops are useless tho. We did a motel last yr and both us and the plumbers had their connex boxes cleaned out - the Fairfax County VA cops got ALL our tools back !!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Years ago, my dad had a bunch of tools stolen out of his truck. He called the insurance agent, and in two days a check for replacements was in the mailbox. So he went out and bought new stuff.

Three weeks later, the stolen items were recovered in a traffic stop. They were held for evidence, as there were 37 break-ins that night. The insurance company found out, and _dad had to pay them back_.

After seven years, the cops sold the tools in an public auction........ *and never charged the bastards for the theft!!!!








*


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Insurance company's job is to "not pay", we all know that. Although not all the time I am sure we all know of one or two instance where someone thought they were covered and from some reason the insurance company seems to weasel it's way out.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

What kind of car insurance do you need to cover theft of the tools in your car/truck?


I have full insurance regarding accidents but I have no idea if that would cover break ins.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Breakfasteatre said:


> What kind of car insurance do you need to cover theft of the tools in your car/truck?
> 
> 
> I have full insurance regarding accidents but I have no idea if that would cover break ins.


It's called a _Rider_.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

For me a one man shop my regular car insurance would not cover my tools, but with commercial insurance I am covered for 6000 .
It's a whopping ten bucks ($95) more than state farm whom I'd been with for 8 years. Made the change last week.


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Years ago, my dad had a bunch of tools stolen out of his truck. He called the insurance agent, and in two days a check for replacements was in the mailbox. So he went out and bought new stuff.
> 
> Three weeks later, the stolen items were recovered in a traffic stop. They were held for evidence, as there were 37 break-ins that night. The insurance company found out, and _dad had to pay them back_.
> 
> ...


Look here dude.. 

If the insurance company wanted me to pay them back in that kind of situation, I'd demand my original tools before they saw a penny, and if they didn't like that, I'd switch insurance companies.. which I would probably do anyway.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I hope those steaks were good because they sounded very expensive.
> 
> I love Outback's bread.


You get a free Bloomin Onion if you show your AAA card

http://www.aaasouth.com/Savings/SYCS/?nvbar=Discounts:SYCS


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

For a employee the only thing covering your tools is your renters or home owners insurance. Talk with your insurance agent. As a business if you have theft on your business insurance it covers you to a set amount.

I installed a Avital alarm/remote start. Nice setup. Did not install the shock sensor. At least if they open the doors the alarm is going off. The blinking light on the dash might deter some thieves. Remote start is pretty sweet also. I'm looking into installing puck locks on the rear doors as funds permit but with a $100 deduct on tool theft with my insurance it's hard to justify the extra steps to open the doors with the puck locks. 

I've had my personal vehicles broken into twice in the last six years. Sometimes there isn't much you can do about it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> ....... I'm looking into installing puck locks on the rear doors as funds permit but with a $100 deduct on tool theft with my insurance it's hard to justify the extra steps to open the doors with the puck locks. ..........


The c-note out-of-pocket expense is chicken feed compared to the loss of work caused by not having the tools and/or material needed to do the job scheduled the next day.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The c-note out-of-pocket expense is chicken feed compared to the loss of work caused by not having the tools and/or material needed to do the job scheduled the next day.


I know but the fact is that you might go years without a problem. It's just a gamble.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> The c-note out-of-pocket expense is chicken feed compared to the loss of work caused by not having the tools and/or material needed to do the job scheduled the next day.


The way I read into what he was saying is that he didn't mind the measly $100 deductible. It is worth paying that instead of having to take the extra steps of using the puck lock every time he needs to get into the van.

Or am I way off base, Nitro?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Interlock said:


> The way I read into what he was saying is that he didn't mind the measly $100 deductible. It is worth paying that instead of having to take the extra steps of using the puck lock every time he needs to get into the van.
> 
> Or am I way off base, Nitro?


Pretty close you know. It might be 2 years or never that you get your stuff stolen. Balance that agains the extra PIA of another set of locks that they can still get off if they want to and the $100 deduct sounds like a good trade off. If the alarm is going off they won't get everything either as I'll eventually grab the pepper spray and pistola to go see what's going on.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

I like the idea of having a gangbox with internal locks in the van. All the expensive tools like the hiltis and cordlesses go in there as well as your hand tools at the end of the day.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Interlock said:


> I like the idea of having a gangbox with internal locks in the van. All the expensive tools like the hiltis and cordlesses go in there as well as your hand tools at the end of the day.


That's a good idea. I've been watching craigslist for a small one.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> That's a good idea. I've been watching craigslist for a small one.


Home Depot had these for about $230: http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/2048-OS-STORAGE-CHEST/EN/index.htm 
It's a solid box, 24"x24"x48" internal size.

Greenlee also makes one that size for about $40 more, but I don't like the fact that the locks are external and susceptible to bolt cutters.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would like to buy one like this for my personal tools.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I would like to buy one like this for my personal tools.


Me too, but that is about 3 times as much as the one I posted above. IMO they are both very good boxes.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like this one but would prefer something that opens on the front. Hate to lose all that overhead space.

http://www.toolup.com/Ridgid/2032-OS.html?gclid=COudp-_g9aICFQY-bAodQHuWfw


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Interlock said:


> Home Depot had these for about $230: http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/2048-OS-STORAGE-CHEST/EN/index.htm
> It's a solid box, 24"x24"x48" internal size.
> 
> Greenlee also makes one that size for about $40 more, but I don't like the fact that the locks are external and susceptible to bolt cutters.



FWIW Knaack makes those boxes for Rigid, so basically your getting a re-branded Knaack.


----------



## Interlock (Jul 14, 2010)

electro916 said:


> FWIW Knaack makes those boxes for Rigid, so basically your getting a re-branded Knaack.


At a third of the cost, nice! :thumbup:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I would like to buy one like this for my personal tools.


 
That is what Dad bought after his tools were stolen when he was eating lunch at Beauregard"s. We used it for a while then got into the old habbits of not locking the box or not putting everything in it. It takes up too much room for a van for my taste. Now everything is laying around on the floor of the van. If they get stolen again it was time to upgrade anyway.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> That is what Dad bought after his tools were stolen when he was eating lunch at Beauregard"s. We used it for a while then got into the old habbits of not locking the box or not putting everything in it. It takes up too much room for a van for my taste. Now everything is laying around on the floor of the van. If they get stolen again it was time to upgrade anyway.


 So do you have the Model 42? If so would you want to get ride of it?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> So do you have the Model 42? If so would you want to get ride of it?


 
I'm not sure of the exact model of the one Dad bought. Looks like the one you posted.
You know I don't know if he still has it or not. It was in the 1996 dodge for the first few years but he took it out. It may be in his garage. I'll ask him and let you know.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I'll ask him and let you know.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

electro916 said:


> FWIW Knaack makes those boxes for Rigid, so basically your getting a re-branded Knaack.


I believe that Knaack is owned by Emerson Electric,as Rigid has been owned by them for many years also.


----------

